# Anybody gonna wade Sunday morning?



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm itchin to hit the beach but I'm up for anything?


----------



## ramos104 (Jan 28, 2013)

I hit the beach today and all i caught is a sun burn


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

I waded the beach front by Scooters today I got nada.
Not even one hit on live shrimp. Tried arties ...nothin
But it was good to get out there. The water was still a little 2cool.


----------



## Sirenofthesouth (Apr 30, 2013)

Went to the beach and watched bait jump and kicked myself for not packin my gear.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Joe Fish said:


> I waded the beach front by Scooters today I got nada.
> Not even one hit on live shrimp. Tried arties ...nothin
> But it was good to get out there. The water was still a little 2cool.


Bummer, water looked a little dirty on the cameras.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

I hit up the beach saturday morning and did pretty good. Caught 5 nice trout from 16" to 21"..Caught about 4 or 5 dinks also..Used both shrimp and artificial. Caught my biggest 2 on lures though and it all happened within 30 min of day break


----------

